# Snows in Maine!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Saw these guys Friday. There was about a dozen of em'!

Not something you see everyday in those parts. 8)


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome pics!


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Great pics..... i take it theres no snow goose season in maine


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

looks like the juvies are all in maine


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

northerngoosehunter said:


> looks like the juvies are all in maine


haha :beer:

There is a 2 to 1 ratio of juvies to adults. I thought there was a bad hatch this year?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Amazing pics!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

TheSwamper said:


> Saw these guys Friday. There was about a dozen of em'!
> 
> Not something you see everyday in those parts. 8)


Sweet photos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Drake916 (Dec 5, 2005)

The Snow Geese in Main are the Greater Snow Goose. They nest in a different area of Canada and are fairly rare. We have the Lesser Snow Goose ove here. Nice Pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

If you call half a million rare?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Headshot, not trying to be a wise-guy, but the estimate for spring 2007 for greaters was 1,019,000 (plus or minus 75,000) said to be holding pretty steady since 1999. Sounds like some of you guys put a little dent in those mid-continent numbers so far this season! :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Greater snows are not rare. Maybe if they fly thru the central flyway but not in their normal areas.

Alex


----------

